# aquarium stores in Tokyo/Osaka?



## equus_peduus

Don't know about fish stores, but there's a public aquarium in Osaka that was quite impressive when I went some years ago. And in Tokyo, go to the Tsukiji fish market (must be there early in the day, and don't get run over by the crazy delivery cart things) - and have sashimi for breakfeast. It will ruin you for life for any sushi in the US after that though.


----------



## ben1157

I found an amazing store in Tokyo. They had some of the cleanest tanks I've ever seen. 
I'll try to post some pics when download them from my camera.


----------



## EdTheEdge

ben1157 said:


> I found an amazing store in Tokyo. They had some of the cleanest tanks I've ever seen.
> I'll try to post some pics when download them from my camera.


OOoooooo! Please do!!!


----------



## ben1157

Hope this works...... As you can see they had rows of tanks filled with plants, I'll download some more when I fly home tomorrow. It was an incredible store.


----------



## Gimpy8877

The prices don't look bad at all. I expected them to be much more expensive


----------



## ben1157

Yes, the prices were very good. I got an 8"x8"x8" glass nano with a glass lid and foam matt for $30 and another 6"x6"x6" glass nano for $22.


----------



## BiscuitSlayer

ben1157 said:


> Hope this works...... As you can see they had rows of tanks filled with plants, I'll download some more when I fly home tomorrow. It was an incredible store.


That is a COOL store. I would love to visit or possibly own a store like that.


----------



## deleted_user_16

everthing is ADA. lol. The Japanese have great things!!!! Robotics, cars, and planted tanks!!!!!!


----------



## moogoo

Haha. Was that store in an underground mall? If so, that looks like aquaforest to me. I went there when I was in japan and it inspired me to get into planted tanks. It's in Shinjuku in the large underground mall there. Right down from a few restaurants and it's tucked away in the corner. Pretty amazing show tanks and all ADA. Very impressive.


----------



## ben1157

Yup, Aqua forest in Shinjuku, it was hidden underground. Makes me realize how much of Japan I've never seen as this is my 7th time here and the first time I've seen any aquarium stores. I had my translator look them up and draw maps for me. I also went to a nice aquarium store on the roof of a building in Ginza. Aqua forest was by far the best one. 
I got some beautiful willow moss but I'm sure if I can bring it back to states with me.... Do I just declare it at customs? Anyone know anything about that?


----------



## Bigzipper

*Aquaforest: How to get there!*

Hi Guys!

G'day from Australia!

I just came back from an awesome ski/boading trip to Shiga Kogen in Nagano! Very nice, but a bit lacking in the night life.

I am a keen fresh water aquascaping enthusiast! Was into Marine tanks, but the cost and maintenance was just toooo much - found planted tanks to be a great alternative!

Anyway, I was in the hotel lobby on our last ski day, chewing up there internet and googled aquarium stores for Kyoto and Osaka, our next destinations! As luck would have it number 3 hit was this thread - and the store was BACK in Tokyo!!! DOHHH - Where i had just spent 7 nights!!

Anyway - as we were flying out from Tokyo, got up early in Osaka, caught the 6:30am bullet train and headed over to Tokyo!

Boy ooooh Boy was this little gem hard to find!!! But well worth the little adventure!

I have put together some instructions on how to find it - to alleviate any stresses! 

first thing, here is there address in Japanese - which you should print off - and show the locals - bring a map along too.

Ohh here is there web address ... if you can read Japanese 

http://www.a-forest.co.jp/index.htm


AQUA FOREST

〒160-0021 東京都
新宿区歌舞伎町１丁目
新宿サブナード ３丁目

Tel:03-5367-0765
Fax:03-5367-0766
営業時間:10：00～21：00
(年中無休)
[email protected]


1. Get off at Shinjuku station 
2. Find "subnade" underground mall - about 10 minute walk from the station
3. The store is located in a corner at the back of the mall - as indicated in the below picture.

Good luck 

Regards

Zip


----------



## verty

Thanks Bigzipper for posting some instructions to get to Aqua Forest. Im going to Japan in January and plan on checking this place out 
If anyone else can recommend any other good aquarium stores in Japan, Osaka, or Kyoto please let me know. With ADA being Japanese I would assume that there would be alot of aquarium stores?


----------



## Abish

thanks for the input


----------



## Ricky555

Thanks to you for sharing the pics about it Buddy i have no knowledge about it So,if any body wants to share any information about it then please share me dude you can do it???????????????


----------



## taniner

I'm going to take a visit to this store if its still there. Trip is set for October 26 - Nov 15 

I'll post some pictures for you all when I get back. Anyone know of anywhere I should check out in the Tokyo area?


----------

